# No puedo instalar epdfview y xpdf.

## rgmf

Hola a todos,

cuando intento instalar epdfview o xpdf con un emerge no puedo porque no existen estos paquetes. ¿No están estos programas en Gentoo? ¿Cómo puede ser? Emerge me sugiere otros programas, me suelta un "¿quisiste decir...?".

Soy nuevo en Gentoo y hasta ahora he conseguido instalar todo lo que necesitaba.

Gracias por adelantado.

----------

## esteban_conde

Creo que con gnome se instala evince y para leer esos archivos va muy bien, para ver todos los paquetes que tengan que ver con pdf usa el comando "emerge -s pdf" no pongas las comillas, yo las pongo para separar del resto del texto, ese comando te sacará un listado con todo lo que encuentre y una pequeña mención a lo que hace cada paquete.

----------

## rgmf

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Creo que con gnome se instala evince y para leer esos archivos va muy bien, para ver todos los paquetes que tengan que ver con pdf usa el comando "emerge -s pdf" no pongas las comillas, yo las pongo para separar del resto del texto, ese comando te sacará un listado con todo lo que encuentre y una pequeña mención a lo que hace cada paquete.

 

Por lo que he podido indagar (llevo toda la mañana con esto) los paquetes epdfviewer y xpdf están sin mantenimiento. He instalado evince. Yo uso xfce y no quería instalar nada dependiente de gnome o kde. El problema ahora es que al compilar evince me aprece el menú en inglés en vez de en español cuando tengo los locales bien configurados ¿? Y me ha pasado lo mismo con libreoffice. Ahora estoy con gimp... veremos...

Gracias por tu respuesta  :Wink: 

----------

## esteban_conde

El primer pdf que caiga en tus manos (ordenador se entiende) boton dercho "abrir con" seleccionas evince que seguramente aparezca como visosr de documentos y creo que a partir de ahí no vas a necesitar mucho que esté en ingles o español ya que veras el pdf con pulsar sobre él.

Por otro lado para evitar que se te instalen los programas en otra lengua creo que lo mejor es poner LINGUAS="es" en /etc/portage/make.conf.

----------

## rgmf

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> El primer pdf que caiga en tus manos (ordenador se entiende) boton dercho "abrir con" seleccionas evince que seguramente aparezca como visosr de documentos y creo que a partir de ahí no vas a necesitar mucho que esté en ingles o español ya que veras el pdf con pulsar sobre él.
> 
> Por otro lado para evitar que se te instalen los programas en otra lengua creo que lo mejor es poner LINGUAS="es" en /etc/portage/make.conf.

 

Ok, gracias. Tenía LINGUAS="es_ES"... y lo he cambiado por "es". No se si sería por eso, ya veremos.

De nuevo gracias  :Wink: 

----------

